# I'm so effing cool...i'm on facebook :)



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm actually on Facebook now.  I am now officially cool.  AND, I have some friends.  Don't hate.  Participate.


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I don't know why people snobs Facebook
I think it's a good way to keep in touch with people you havent seen for a long time. 







But, anyway, facebook or not, Rbella is the coolest of the cool
You know
'Aight
Chill


----------



## User93 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Rbella is sooo freakin mptherfuckin cool! I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rbella oooh rbeeellaaa!!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Gimme FB over My Space (which I find too immature) anyday! Do you know how many friends from primary school and past jobs I've found on Facebook? It's the best!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Gimme FB over My Space (which I find too immature) anyday! Do you know how many friends from primary school and past jobs I've found on Facebook? It's the best!_

 
Me too.  It's an excellent tool for staying connected.  I have friends and family all over the globe, so it has worked out brilliantly for me. 

Just don't ask me to give you a "piece of flair" or "add fish to your aquarium".  Not down with the zillions of applications, with the rare exception (such as Wordscraper, which I adore.)


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^OMG! I'm so out of the loop.  I have no clue what anything you just said means???????????? But, I do know I don't want people "tagging" me or anything like that.  That would annoy me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Just don't ask me to give you a "piece of flair" or "add fish to your aquarium".  Not down with the zillions of applications, with the rare exception (such as Wordscraper, which I adore.)_

 





Nah I don't entertain that shit! Though Scrabble and Topshop Fashion Fix is known for keeping me amused


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

i looove fb! im glad they changed it cos the applications were getting stupid! its a great way to catch up with people you havent seen in years too


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^OMG! I'm so out of the loop. I have no clue what anything you just said means???????????? But, I do know I don't want people "tagging" me or anything like that. That would annoy me._

 
There are essentially about a zillion add on applications for Facebook - I have certain friends who send me invites all the time.  You can just hit "ignore" when these come in.  You can also change your settings to automatically ignore stuff like this.

Once you are on FB for awhile, you will know exactly what I speak of.  As in all things, some of the apps are fun.  But some folks just go overboard with them, and it just becomes annoying.


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

What the hell is a snowball war?  someone threw one at me and I can't throw one back?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_What the hell is a snowball war? someone threw one at me and I can't throw one back?_

 
That would be one of the many FB apps.  When you click to respond, it will give you an option to download the application. 

Just give it time, you'll get the hang of it. 99% of stuff like that, that I receive, I hit "ignore" and all is well.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

lmao!!! you have 2 add the application to throw one back but it does get annoying!!

just wait until someone pokes u!! or even better superpoke!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

OH Susanne and Campor!! Please pm me so we can be BFF's on facebook.  MzzRach and I already are!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_lmao!!! you have 2 add the application to throw one back but it does get annoying!!

just wait until someone pokes u!! or even better superpoke!!_

 
OMG!!  I totally "poked" someone from my office to see what would happen.  But, I didn't see anything happen on my end.   Did some big ass finger come out of the screen and bitch slap him when he logged on?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!! I totally "poked" someone from my office to see what would happen. But, I didn't see anything happen on my end. Did some big ass finger come out of the screen and bitch slap him when he logged on?_

 
They'll just get a note that they were poked by you.  You can poke back or remove the poke.

*goes to poke rbella now*


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!! I totally "poked" someone from my office to see what would happen. But, I didn't see anything happen on my end. Did some big ass finger come out of the screen and bitch slap him when he logged on?_

 

LMAO!!!

i WISH!!!!!

if only fb had ur imagination!! they just get told u poked em and they can poke back!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!!  I totally "poked" someone from my office to see what would happen.  But, I didn't see anything happen on my end.   Did some big ass finger come out of the screen and bitch slap him when he logged on?_

 

LOL... That would be the greatest invention!!! All they get is a note on the Home page stating you've sent them a poke...


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Ho yeah don't talk about those crazy applications
1 year ago, I added a cousin I don't see a lot (talk about 1 per 10 years?) and he's sooooo annoying, he was sending me those werewolves and vampires things


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

i once had this girl send me 25 application requests in ONE day. i logged in and was like 'heeeelllllll no!! is she mental?!" and then deleted the nut


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i once had this girl send me 25 application requests in ONE day. i logged in and was like 'heeeelllllll no!! is she mental?!" and *then deleted the nut*_

 







You made my day!

I once changed my info/interest for :
I don't care about your stupid applications, I don't wanna participate and if you dare sending another one I'm cutting you out of my life. Deleted 5-10 people


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ho yeah don't talk about those crazy applications
1 year ago, I added a cousin I don't see a lot (talk about 1 per 10 years?) and he's sooooo annoying, he was sending me those werewolves and vampires things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I had an acquaintance from school that I had to remove because she kept sending me all this b*llsh*t invitations and crap.  It just got out of control, that type of thing is not why I joined FB.  

I mean, I like a good poke now and again, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have my limits.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm so there too RBELLA PM me and I will add you =)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I do so miss the old facebook and hate the applications with a passion .... I'm with you all there =D


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

lol @ changing ur info

my friends annoy me when they get the hump about something and decide to declare it in their status's rather than have it out in real life lol.

someone yesterday had "i dont know if i want to be in my relationship anymore cos im sleeping about and dont kno how 2 tell her" as his fb status...well dear im assuming she now knows very well!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Glad to see you on facebook!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't know why people snobs Facebook
I think it's a good way to keep in touch with people you havent seen for a long time. 






But, anyway, facebook or not, Rbella is the coolest of the cool
You know
'Aight
Chill




_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FB for that reason! It's the best way to keep in touch with everyone!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_lol @ changing ur info

my friends annoy me when they get the hump about something and decide to declare it in their status's rather than have it out in real life lol.

someone yesterday had "i dont know if i want to be in my relationship anymore cos im sleeping about and dont kno how 2 tell her" as his fb status...well dear im assuming she now knows very well!_

 

OMG that's the saddest fb status EVER!!! Well i'm sure she and the rest of your friends know nw!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

My Basketball Moms keep telling me to please get a FaceBook...I said just something else for me to be obsessed with I'm sure


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^ Tish I would love it if you were on FB.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Willa (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Yay, 3 new friends on my list

This said, I do not add lots of people randomly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like these 2 unknown guys who tried to add me in the last month, I guess they think it's a dating site? 

Noooo way punk
I have a bf, and I love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My updates always are in french since 98% of my people are from Quebec or France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you can understand a little hehehe


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yay, 3 new friends on my list

This said, I do not add lots of people randomly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like these 2 unknown guys who tried to add me in the last month, I guess they think it's a dating site? 

Noooo way punk
I have a bf, and I love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My updates always are in french since 98% of my people are from Quebec or France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you can understand a little hehehe_

 
LOL, what's up with people who you don't know adding you? That happens to me a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ignore the request! What about people who send you a respinse like 358968596895 times and you always press the ignore button? They still don't get it.

I'm so happy to be one of your 3 friends


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_LOL, what's up with people who you don't know adding you? That happens to me a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, that makes me crazy. I had a 17 year old guy I did not know at all keep trying to add me for awhile. I was like, for real, bro?? Why do you want to add me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe he just wanted a poke........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Apart from the occasional quirk, I love FB a lot. It's such a great social tool.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^ Tish I would love it if you were on FB.

Just sayin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Rachel,I accepted your request!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If any other of you lovely ladies would like to be my FB  Friend. Heres my link!!

Sara Roberts Alexander - Boise, ID | Facebook


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My Basketball Moms keep telling me to please get a FaceBook...I said just something else for me to be obsessed with I'm sure_

 
Sign up lady!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_LOL, what's up with people who you don't know adding you? That happens to me a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ignore the request! What about people who send you a respinse like 358968596895 times and you always press the ignore button? They still don't get it.

I'm so happy to be one of your 3 friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get men from all over the world trying to add me... and I don't even post boobs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Guess it might be time to go back to the crazy cat picture... I wasn't bothered then. I would love to have RBella on my FB, you're a hoot!

I won't send you applications, it's a thing I started with a girlfriend that got overwhelming real quick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love this thread!
So I've been thinking of getting a FB BUT I had some major drama with myspace so I was wondering how FB is? Can you keep your profile blocked? Do you have more privacy? TIA


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_I love this thread!
So I've been thinking of getting a FB BUT I had some major drama with myspace so I was wondering how FB is? Can you keep your profile blocked? Do you have more privacy? TIA_

 
A lot more privacy, you do know you can set your MySpace to private right?


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_I love this thread!
So I've been thinking of getting a FB BUT I had some major drama with myspace so I was wondering how FB is? Can you keep your profile blocked? Do you have more privacy? TIA_

 
I never had myspace but i do think ta FB is private. Only your friends get to see your profile and you can even edit who from your friends can view your profile.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_A lot more privacy, you do know you can set your MySpace to private right?_

 
Yeah but this was years ago so back then you couldn't set your page to private and that's how my pictures were stolen.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Sign up lady!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to tomorrow! I may need asistance...you know I will Pm you!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Wurd! Tish needs facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Rbella...you've been poked!!!


----------



## prncezz (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_lol @ changing ur info

my friends annoy me when they get the hump about something and decide to declare it in their status's rather than have it out in real life lol.

someone yesterday had "i dont know if i want to be in my relationship anymore cos im sleeping about and dont kno how 2 tell her" as his fb status...well dear im assuming she now knows very well!_

 

HAHAHHAA


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Yeah but this was years ago so back then you couldn't set your page to private and that's how my pictures were stolen._

 
I'm very familiar, I had my first account early 2005. I had about 15 stalkers at that time, now all my stuff is set to private and I am particular about who I add. From 900 friends down to less then 100. You can go after people for copyright and have them removed but once the image is out there it is hard to contain. 

Some people say "well it is just an image, why do you care so much?" Well it is an image tied to an actual person and you have no right putting your personality to that person's likeness... go use your own.


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

OMG!! You guys are awesome.  I've totally been "poked".  And, not by my husband!!  ***It's about damn time***

I am laughing so hard at what everyone is saying.  

Willa, I feel so honored to be your friend.  You as well, NuNu!!!

Just wanted to say that I would be totally stoked if some crazy ass wanted to add me b/c they thought I was hot.  I'd probably stalk him back.  It's sad, but true.

Applications won't work for me anyway simply b/c I barely know how to turn on my computer much less add an application to it.

Love you all!!  I would love any of you to be my friend!  Here is my site:

Login | Facebook


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!! You guys are awesome. I've totally been "poked". And, not by my husband!! ***It's about damn time***

I am laughing so hard at what everyone is saying. 

Willa, I feel so honored to be your friend. You as well, NuNu!!!

Just wanted to say that I would be totally stoked if some crazy ass wanted to add me b/c they thought I was hot. I'd probably stalk him back. It's sad, but true.

Applications won't work for me anyway simply b/c I barely know how to turn on my computer much less add an application to it.

Love you all!! I would love any of you to be my friend! Here is my site:

Login | Facebook_

 

Love you


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I feel totally lame that I am not on facebook!  Maybe I should think about getting one as well.  I have always disliked myspace so as long as it is not like that I might have to check it out!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^ Oh my god you have to get on the FB bandwagon!! would love to add you!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

coachkitten, yes please!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Woot, rbella's joined us on FB!  Don't worry...I won't send too many applications your way.  I hate most of 'em, too.  Anyone feel free to add me, too...I'm part of the Specktra group on there!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Ahh, facebook... my ultimate distraction method!! I'm on there too - Login | Facebook


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Guys feel free to add me as well!! I'm on the specktra face book group too!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love how this thread has devolved into the Specktra Facebook free for all. Woot!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Skylar Vincent - Chattanooga, TN | Facebook

I would love to my specktra ladies as friends =D


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love how this thread has devolved into the Specktra Facebook free for all. Woot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Me too!!

Skylar thanks for the add!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Guys feel free to add me as well!! I'm on the specktra face book group too!_

 
I feel like such a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is there a link? Seems to be pages and pages but i have yet to learn how to search the groups in FB


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^I just typed "Specktra" in search at the top right hand corner of the screen and it brought it up.  I almost peed myself.


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm totally psyched this has turned into a Specktra free for all!!  Maybe it will bring more attention to this site when all our other "friends" see we are members.  I would love for Janice to make some serious bank....


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I just typed "Specktra" in search at the top right hand corner of the screen and it brought it up. I almost peed myself._

 
Good thing you have your granny panties.


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm totally psyched this has turned into a Specktra free for all!! Maybe it will bring more attention to this site when all our other "friends" see we are members. I would love for Janice to make some serious bank...._

 
Thank YOU for making this thread!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Good thing you have your granny panties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^Awww, I'm blushing in my grannies, nunu....


----------



## Hilly (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Here is our fab group!

Login | Facebook


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I'm very familiar, I had my first account early 2005. I had about 15 stalkers at that time, now all my stuff is set to private and I am particular about who I add. From 900 friends down to less then 100. You can go after people for copyright and have them removed but once the image is out there it is hard to contain. 

Some people say "well it is just an image, why do you care so much?" Well it is an image tied to an actual person and you have no right putting your personality to that person's likeness... go use your own._

 

Thank you!! 
People made several fake profiles of me and i kept getting them deleted but i got tired of getting them removed because they would go right back and make a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




People are so immature, seriously go find something else to do!


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

How in the world do you make a fake profile?  Can this happen to me?  Oh my God!  I would die.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

rbella, I just sent you a request... to be honest I was half expecting to see that picture of the granny panties as your profile picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is me:
Login | Facebook


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_How in the world do you make a fake profile?  Can this happen to me?  Oh my God!  I would die._

 
I've heard of it happening a lot on myspace. Only haters do that tho seriously they gotta get a life. They basically get all ur info and pix and pretend to be you. You just gotta be careful who you add.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_How in the world do you make a fake profile? Can this happen to me? Oh my God! I would die._

 
Keep your friends to people you know, especially when you have any personal info or pictures. Set your profile to private and you should be fine. 

You shouldn't have any problem with it because you aren't obnoxious... I can be a bit abrasive and I rub people the wrong way. That is why I find the trouble I get into to. I am very particular with who I let in now is all. Some people enjoy my fiesty ass, others don't. 


Fake profiles are really easy to make, all you need is a whole lot of time on your hands to waste pretending to be someone you're not. I have enough issues just trying to be me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I used to shut down fake profiles like no ones business back in the day (which is why I caught so much hell) but MySpace doesn't really care that much anymore unless the person being used contacts them. It's pretty much just traffic and numbers now. Not like it used to be.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_What the hell is a snowball war?  someone threw one at me and I can't throw one back?_

 
I never know what to do either.  I click on them anyhow...


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

rbella, I'm starting to think you're a little TOO cool... *shifty eyes*

My facebook:
Login | Facebook


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_I never know what to do either. I click on them anyhow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohhhh no!!!!! It's like opening the gates o helll, don't dooo it!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay, well maybe not THAT severe, but once you let them know you want apps they won't stop.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Dawn Holstrom | Facebook
Feel free to add me too.  I saw this thread after I just added several of you.
Please lmk your Specktra name when you message me.


----------



## rbella (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_rbella, I'm starting to think you're a little TOO cool... *shifty eyes*

My facebook:
Login | Facebook_

 
There is always the possibility that I might be.  I'm so cool that I gave myself frostbite.  Ok, did that just take away from my "cool" factor?


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, did that just take away from my "cool" factor?_

 
Yes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a good thing you have so much to spare.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

This is soo cool!... I'd love to have my specktra ladies on facebook too!!! Another way to chat with you all!!

Just search "Samantha Moniram"; I am the only one listed!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

on a side note...i love stalking.. i mean searching for people.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_on a side note...i love stalking.. i mean searching for people._

 





Come and find me Hilly!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_on a side note...i love stalking.. i mean searching for people._

 

LOL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I must admit, I've done the same


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^ Tish I would love it if you were on FB.

Just sayin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I started my page...Ok now I am stuck...I will have to figure it out tomorrow when my brain is fresh!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I started my page...Ok now I am stuck...I will have to figure it out tomorrow when my brain is fresh!_

 
If you need any help, look me up! I'll be more than happy to help!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^ Ok you know I am slow!!!  But I think this is mine...I haven't set up anything much yet...I like the Skip button!!

Letitia Mozeke Gadlin | Facebook


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^You did it!!!


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I LOVE Facebook! I've found my classmates from Kindergarten! LOL! PLUS they're really smart for not lettign people edit their profile layouts so it's not messy and all aligned.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I added you Tish... Jenna, I have to add you too, but I don't know how to find you, you find me; "Samantha Moniram"


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Ok you know I am slow!!! But I think this is mine...I haven't set up anything much yet...I like the Skip button!!

Letitia Mozeke Gadlin | Facebook_

 
Yay Tish!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm so effin cool now....or NOT!! sounded good when mybella said it!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm so effin cool now....or NOT!! sounded good when mybella said it!_

 
It sounds just as good when you say it


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

You've been found!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^ Great now I can go to bed...I hate it when Mybella is cooler than me!! I'm older! I demand she respect that!!  Heifer!!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I am such a facebook stalker as well .... People put everything on facebook !


----------



## rbella (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

What tne hell is the "skip button"? You already know how to navigate better than me, TISH!!!!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^Uggh..Its sooo true!! I get tagged in THE BEST pictures ALL THE TIME..lol, if you call tagged pictures me being a drunken mess...EVERYONE takes camera's to the bar where I live to capture all of those "facebook" moments..HAHAHA...


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

rbella I added you too


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_^^Uggh..Its sooo true!! I get tagged in THE BEST pictures ALL THE TIME..lol, if you call tagged pictures me being a drunken mess...EVERYONE takes camera's to the bar where I live to capture all of those "facebook" moments..HAHAHA..._

 
Yea, we ALL have those!!! I have a drink in my hand in my profile picture


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_^^Uggh..Its sooo true!! I get tagged in THE BEST pictures ALL THE TIME..lol, if you call tagged pictures me being a drunken mess...EVERYONE takes camera's to the bar where I live to capture all of those "facebook" moments..HAHAHA..._

 
Tell me about it... we had our work Christmas function on the weekend and now all the really bad photos are starting to appear!  And I'm yet to put mine up!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I am such a facebook stalker as well .... People put everything on facebook !_

 
I hate it when you delete someone from your friends list to be rid of them and they keep taking pictures with your other friends and tagging them, WTH!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's like those pop up ads that annoy the shit outta you... boing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! here I am... look over here.... I'm with your other friend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... now I'm over here.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Reading this thread just made me really want to open a FB account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to open one and add all you ladies LOL


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Okay, honestly, I had an FB account, but the interface so did not appeal that I ended up deleting it (along with a zillion friends) plus I commented it like - "I find your interface so not user-friendly. That's the only thing that's making me leave." !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Okay, now am wonderin, if I create it again, will they like BAN me or somethin .... I have no clue


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okay, honestly, I had an FB account, but the interface so did not appeal that I ended up deleting it (along with a zillion friends) plus I commented it like - "I find your interface so not user-friendly. That's the only thing that's making me leave." !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Okay, now am wonderin, if I create it again, will they like BAN me or somethin .... I have no clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They shouldn't... you know they changed it... so it is even less user friendly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta love it!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 So, how do I get started ... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 So, how do I get started ... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You just... oh wait do you still have the same email you had when you first created it? You can retrieve your previous one if so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am I doin tha happy dance to early, if so I'll stop.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

meaning you can reativate your prior account if you still have the email you left FB with. It isn't gone forever unless you shut down that email.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Oh okie, lemme chk ....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Change password ... Hope they've changed some of FB for good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... N maybe dis time around, I can hav some nu frnz from Specktra ... Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or would I ??!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Change password ... Hope they've changed some of FB for good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... N maybe dis time around, I can hav some nu frnz from Specktra ... Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or would I ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So you were able to get your old page back?


It actually sucks more now but those who are new won't know, shhhh!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

...............................


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Uh-well, m in somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try n see if you get me ... Anvika Kaul (you'll see a weird ol B/W pic) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I did the search and there were a few that came up, unless your profile is just the default silhouette or a mountain range I think I found you.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey, added ya ....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*









Oops, I forgot to happy dance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, we're FB pals, yay


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_^^Uggh..Its sooo true!! I get tagged in THE BEST pictures ALL THE TIME..lol, if you call tagged pictures me being a drunken mess...EVERYONE takes camera's to the bar where I live to capture all of those "facebook" moments..HAHAHA..._

 





 I've changed my settings so that when I'm tagged it the pics won't show up in people's news feeds! Sick of busted pics being tagged left, right and centre for everybody to see! LOL

Yay! Tish you joined! I'll add you when I get home from work - they've blocked Facebook in my office! Booooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Awww darn I just read all the pages about you girls enjoying a good poke together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me want to set up an account on FB.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Join in Moxy ... Me too got started today


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love Facebook, I joined the Spectra group. It's such a great distraction for when I should be doing work like now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Here's my profile if anyone wants to add me Login | Facebook


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Can you go private so that only your friends see your account? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuz I'm really not into that "I wanna look up and add all my ex-classmates from kindergarten til present" hype.


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Can you go private so that only your friends see your account? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuz I'm really not into that "I wanna look up and add all my ex-classmates from kindergarten til present" hype.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah you can, just go into privacy settings and set them all to friends only.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a dumbass for these things. At least I can ask Rbella and Tish, I'm sure they're FB hackers by now


----------



## Lissa (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love facebook and joined the specktra group too. I wish they hadn't blocked it at my work as well!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Okay, now, guys where n how do I find this Specktra group ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so suck at this!! *Sniff*


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Here is our fab group!

Login | Facebook_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okay, now, guys where n how do I find this Specktra group ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so suck at this!! *Sniff*_

 
It's the link Hilly posted above


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Oh-hehe-eh (scratches head, turns pink, finds a place to hide) Gosh, this was sure embarrassing


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh-hehe-eh (scratches head, turns pink, finds a place to hide) Gosh, this was sure embarrassing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
It took me a few minutes to find it again, it was lost


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hehe ... I can be very silly .. Thanks


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

OMG, you guys are so funny!  I am on FB as well - feel free to add me in!  I had a lesbian hitting on me before, so let me know you are from Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Login | Facebook


----------



## rbella (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love myself so much right now.  I totally figured out how to edit my profile so you can't see the horrible dumb-ass shots people are already tagging me with from my office christmas party.  muahahahahahhaah!  Only I get to see myself in my true butt-ugliness....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was always thinking about joining facebook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I just have to figure out how it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Login | Facebook


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was always thinking about joining facebook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I just have to figure out how it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Login | Facebook_

 
I added you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I started using it I was the what the I can't get the hang of it, but it's so addictive and really easy to use after a while


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I added you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I started using it I was the what the I can't get the hang of it, *but it's so addictive* and really easy to use after a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope MAC won't be jealous!


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 I don't think MAC has anything to worry about, at least Facebook is free


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_ohhhh no!!!!! It's like opening the gates o helll, don't dooo it!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay, well maybe not THAT severe, but once you let them know you want apps they won't stop._

 











  Ohhna-lee speaks the truth.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Awww darn I just read all the pages about you girls enjoying a good poke together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me want to set up an account on FB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, please!  You can set privacy very specifically, so only your friends can see what you want them to, and what you don't want them to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was always thinking about joining facebook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I just have to figure out how it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Login | Facebook_

 
Yay!!!  Welcome Jeanette!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yay!!!  Welcome Jeanette!_

 





 Thank you hon!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I've been on FB for some time now. I already started adding some folks from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feel free to add me if you like, I'm on the Specktra FB group and my real name is Saadeh


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm on FB, but in the specktra group. Feel free to add if you want. I don't update often, though.


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I joined the Specktra group
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please add me as a friend...I'm jenn tozzi on facebook


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love myself so much right now. I totally figured out how to edit my profile so you can't see the horrible dumb-ass shots people are already tagging me with from my office christmas party. muahahahahahhaah! Only I get to see myself in my true butt-ugliness...._

 
 Damn! Why didn't I add you earlier?


----------



## rbella (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^Tee Hee...I will only allow certain photos of me to be seen....Nanananana


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Some of the worst pictures of me are tagged. I don't care hahah. People who I went to school with are probably like 'nice to see Carolines grown up' hahah. Theres even one of me wee-ing!!


----------



## concertina (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Ha! Welcome to 2004!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't feel bad, I was literally the *last* of my friends to get FB. In fact, the only reason I signed up was because a friend was halfway through the registration page, using *my* info and was listing some crazy stuff in my hobbies, favorite movies, etc section!! 

Also, I had no idea Specktra had a FB group! I just joined.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Some of the worst pictures of me are tagged. I don't care hahah. People who I went to school with are probably like 'nice to see Carolines grown up' hahah. Theres even one of me wee-ing!!_

 
My infamous "cornholio" pic of me sitting on the toilet with a red sweater over my head making the grimace, hands dangling and everything. "I need TP for mah bungh0le". 


Yep, something is loose up in that head of mine! You gotta laugh at yourself, people are funny creatures.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^ lol!  

Oh my gosh, ohnna-lee, that is such a cool smilie (bouncing boobies) you have in your signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't believe I haven't noticed it in the smilie house.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

That's because it's not in the smiley house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You either get it from one of us or ask Queen of smileys, Jeanette - or "Capmorolovesmac" here on Specktra.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Wow, I am late to this thread but not late to facebook.

Add me yo! 

Search | Facebook

Ohhh, by the way- how many of you have looked through my photo albums? Fess up! LOL


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ohhh, by the way- how many of you have looked through my photo albums? Fess up! LOL_

 
Adina, if I had a FB account i would DEFINITELY browse your albums on daily basis


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Adina,* if I had a FB account* i would DEFINITELY browse your albums on daily basis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You don't have one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon and join us!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You don't have one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 C'mon and join us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see FB mainly as a way of getting in touch with people from your past that you wouldnt be able to reach otherwise. I have no such desires or intensions as my past wasn't that nice. All who matter to me now are in my life and I'm in contact with them already.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see FB mainly as a way of getting in touch with people from your past that you wouldnt be able to reach otherwise. I have no such desires or intensions as my past wasn't that nice. All who matter to me now are in my life and I'm in contact with them already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could make your profile invisible for non-friends.
Just think about Adinas photo albums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you want to take a look!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Just think about Adinas photo albums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm that's a good motivation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mate is a hacker (an excellent one), maybe he'll teach me how to hack into all of your accounts and look at your lovely photos without needing my own FB account


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_That's because it's not in the smiley house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You either get it from one of us or ask Queen of smileys, Jeanette - or "Capmorolovesmac" here on Specktra._

 







Capmorolovesmac is amazing! Thanks Jeanette for all the cute lil smilies! They are really fun!!! 

So what are the team pink, team purple, etc. Did I miss something?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Aww you're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team pink and the other color teams started here


----------



## Divinity (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm a late bloomer with facebook myself and finally joined after the harping I got from my sister and the one girlfriend that I reconnected with at my high school reunion.  It's a great way to stay in touch and I'm in the specktra group too!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Moxy, you know I love ya but you gotta get your butt on facebook!!!

<3 you!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Moxy, you know I love ya but you gotta get *your butt on facebook*!!!

<3 you!_

 
Shouldnt it be ButtBook then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooooor, BOOB BOOK?


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Shouldnt it be ButtBook then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooooor, BOOB BOOK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 








You crack me up!!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Cuz I'm supacool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

*waits impatiently for Moxy to get on facebook already*


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Patience, my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got back from a manicure


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

hey i want in on the rbella awesomenes.....................


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love facebook!  I don't use it all that often, but it's a nice way to keep in touch with people that I could so easily lose contact with.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_That's because it's not in the smiley house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You either get it from one of us or ask Queen of smileys, Jeanette - or "Capmorolovesmac" here on Specktra._

 
You guys are so effin cool with boobies! Okay, that sounds weird, but you know what I mean


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You guys are so effin cool with boobies! Okay, that sounds weird, but you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Trust me, nothing on this forum sounds weird anymore


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Guys, another lousy Q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er, how do you write on someone's Wall ??
I clicked on a friend's profile, went to his Wall n that's it ... There was nothing on the page which allowed me to write ... How f***ed up is this ??!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, another lousy Q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er, how do you write on someone's Wall ??
I clicked on a friend's profile, went to his Wall n that's it ... There was nothing on the page which allowed me to write ... How f***ed up is this ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When you open their profile it should automatically have that "wall" menu open and a box that says "write something" with a blue button at the end.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thankz Ohnna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess some people have disabled everyone from posting on their wall ... Their PM is on otherwise .... Anyone can drown in FB .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you guys use any other Social networking site as well ??


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Do you guys use any other Social networking site as well ??_

 
ERM, SPECKTRA?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*
















 Now, that's some wits Moxy


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hooo many girls added me!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

People, be my facebook friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It keeps me entertained at work!


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_People, be my facebook friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It keeps me entertained at work!_

 
Soooooo true


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_People, be my facebook friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It keeps me entertained at work!_

 
Says the gal who has over 600 friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But who wouldn't love Adina?


----------



## rbella (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I love Adina the most.  You CANNOT challenge me on that.  I will fight you till death....

I love it that we are all coming together as one in a community forum.  Oh, wait.  I forgot, we already have.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Says the gal who has over 600 friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But who wouldn't love Adina? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww, you are amazing- thank you darling! Trust me, I have no friends in real life. All those people are acquaintances, old friends, and misc people I might know. You gals are my real friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love Adina the most.  You CANNOT challenge me on that.  I will fight you till death....

I love it that we are all coming together as one in a community forum.  Oh, wait.  I forgot, we already have._

 
And I love rbella the mostest, though everyone keeps trying to steal her away from me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im going to create a people i love most group! haha, the list would be long indeed!


----------



## rbella (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

WTF?  The list would be ONE NAME.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_WTF?  The list would be ONE NAME._

 
There are 2 lists:

BFF and favorite person in the whole world:
Rbella

My favorite people: (in no particular order)
sanayhs
mzzrach
purrtykitty
coachkitten
gigglegirl
nunu
Tish
moxy
susanne
capmorlovesmac
elegant-one
stv985
kobri
adlersmommy

and everyone else who appreciates honey and dew


----------



## rbella (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^That's better.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

i love my facebook!!! and the best thing about it is, it's hooked up with my blackberry!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_There are 2 lists:

BFF and favorite person in the whole world:
Rbella

My favorite people: (in no particular order)
sanayhs
mzzrach
purrtykitty
coachkitten
gigglegirl
nunu
Tish
moxy
susanne
*capmorlovesmac*
elegant-one
stv985
kobri
adlersmommy

and everyone else who appreciates honey and dew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww thank you! I love you too!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_There are 2 lists:

BFF and favorite person in the whole world:
Rbella

My favorite people: (in no particular order)
sanayhs
mzzrach
purrtykitty
coachkitten
gigglegirl
nunu
Tish
*moxy*
susanne
capmorlovesmac
elegant-one
stv985
kobri
adlersmommy

and everyone else who appreciates honey and dew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wowza I'm supacool to be on THAT list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darn now I really gotta make my own FB to look at all the Adina Major Boobage photos


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Wowza I'm supacool to be on THAT list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Darn now I really gotta make my own FB* to look at all the Adina Major Boobage photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is about time!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It is about time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's miss sneaky on her not-so-secret mission again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah yeah, I think i'll set it up tonight


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There's miss sneaky on her not-so-secret mission again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yeah yeah, I think i'll set it up tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

There, all set. Let's see if I have the time to do this lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm adding you guys as we speak


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There, all set. Let's see if I have the time to do this lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm adding you guys as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find you LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also missed on Nunu (I'm sure there was more, but cant remember now).

So if anyone that didnt get my invitation wants to add me, just search for "*Moxy Bamboozled*"


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find you LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also missed on Nunu (I'm sure there was more, but cant remember now).

So if anyone that didnt get my invitation wants to add me, just search for "*Moxy Bamboozled*" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I found you and sent a request.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I found you and sent a request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Lol it took me ages to find the requst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I'm absolutely hating the layout of everything


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lol it took me ages to find the requst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*So far I'm absolutely hating the layout of everything*



_

 
But you're finally there!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_There are 2 lists:

BFF and favorite person in the whole world:
Rbella

My favorite people: (in no particular order)
sanayhs
mzzrach
purrtykitty
coachkitten
gigglegirl
*nunu*
Tish
moxy
susanne
capmorlovesmac
elegant-one
stv985
kobri
adlersmommy

and everyone else who appreciates honey and dew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i feel so honoured 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There's miss sneaky on her not-so-secret mission again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah yeah, I think i'll set it up tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
......tis about time


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't find you LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also missed on Nunu (I'm sure there was more, but cant remember now).

So if anyone that didnt get my invitation wants to add me, just search for "*Moxy Bamboozled*" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
FOUND YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Yay!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Dude.. Im one of adina's faveorites.

Its because I was stalking her pictures on facebook tonight, I know it.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

btw today I was driving and thinking about how fun it would be on facebook if we all made a group, then we could have a forum there and write on the wall of our group and post things and then i was like........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wait. that's what specktra's for.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I am so happy that I found all of you


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^HAHA..ditto!! Group hug! lol...


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Ooh, yay...more people to add!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 M so friggin sad ... They BLOCKED FB in my ofc ... WTF


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Lol, I ignore this thread for a couple days and it explodes! 

P.S. I'm on the Specktra group. Add me. If I haven't already added you.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hoohaahaahaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I smart or am I smart ??!! I friggin shut out my content filter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... M a free bird, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FB, here I come!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_btw today I was driving and thinking about how fun it would be on facebook if we all made a group, then we could have a forum there and write on the wall of our group and post things and then i was like........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wait. that's what specktra's for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_^^HAHA..ditto!! Group hug! lol..._

 
I wana add you!!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm loving FB too, and I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one who ignores all the ridiculous applications! My friends send me tons and tons and then they call me boring for ignoring them!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Wait, there's a Specktra group?! I'm so slow. That'll teach me to not read the whole thread before posting


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^ Found it finally ??


----------



## LP_x (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Yep, I've joined it now. D'oh, I'm so thick!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Haha ... We're all like that ....


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 don't want this thread to die!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 The facebook party isn't over.. it just started!


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*The facebook party isn't over.. it just started!*



_

 
Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_





 don't want this thread to die!







_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_



_


----------



## rbella (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Wow!  It's like I'm even _more_ effing cool for starting this thread.  Oh yeah, baby!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Dat you are rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, are we cooler coz we all followed you there ??


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey capmorlovesmac, I cant add you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can see you but I cant add you...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey capmorlovesmac, I cant add you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can see you but I cant add you..._

 





 Found you and added you.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Y you starving Jeanette ??


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Wow! It's like I'm even more effing cool for starting this thread. Oh yeah, baby!!_

 
You are cooler than cool!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Holy Rapture me wants to add you but i can't find you!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Found you and added you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks honey!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hloy Rapture me wants to add you but i can't find you!_

 
Hey Nunu ... Search with Anvika Kaul ... I have a pic there, should be easy ... Not many people with my name


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Y you starving Jeanette ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes I was.. but I had some muesli. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thanks honey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 You're welcome!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Nunu ... Search with Anvika Kaul ... I have a pic there, should be easy ... Not many people with my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Added you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nunu, we're FB pals now ... Yay


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

My facebook has blown up since you all joined.

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I still don't recognise loooots of people


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I still don't recognise loooots of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm Nunu.T


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_I still don't recognise loooots of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm Jenny May


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Im boobalicious... errr woops. Adina


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Im boobalicious... errr woops. Adina_

 
That's your middle name


----------



## LP_x (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I am thinking about getting my facebook back just to join the party! LOL!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Im boobalicious... errr woops. Adina_

 

Haha..seriously Adina, you should make it your facebook "middle name" ..lol..imagine how many more facebook adds your would get just for that..lollololol....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Haha..seriously Adina, you should make it your facebook "middle name" ..lol..imagine how many more facebook adds your would get just for that..lollololol....




_

 
Haha, if only my companys ceo, former coworkers, and my bfs parents weren't on facebook, I so would!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^ Oh right...forgot about them...I also have to deal with those people on my facebook...including both my parents...which will randomly phone me the next day and ask me if I was hungover much..lol.. (Gotta stop posting my hangovers on FACEBOOK) lol....


----------



## rbella (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Jenna thinks she can outpoke me, but she doesn't understand just how awesome my poking skills are.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Jenna thinks she can outpoke me, but she doesn't understand just how awesome my poking skills are._

 
Hey I wanna get a good poke from you! My man wont be here for another 5 days, you dont think I need a poke?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

*goes to poke Moxy to tide her over*


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*goes to poke Moxy to tide her over*_

 





Nothing like a fellow girl who pokes you if your man is away


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'll POKE YA ALL!! What?! I can take ya..all at the same time!! Lol.. (Now thats skills)


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Giiiirl you can't handle my poke


----------



## jdechant (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

he he he....


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

all this poking talk reminded me of a group on face book called
"stop the poking and lets just have sex"


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

What is sex but poking?







 Sorry, that was hella lame


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What is sex but poking?







 Sorry, that was hella lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 












exactly my thought! so not lame at all


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

:runs to initiate poke orgy with all of you. Muahahaha


----------



## jdechant (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

hahahahaha....^^


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_:runs to initiate poke orgy with all of you. Muahahaha_


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_:runs to initiate poke orgy with all of you. Muahahaha_


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Little less conversation little more action


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Little less conversation little more action  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
someone is getting antsy, lol


----------



## LP_x (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Count me in!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Little less conversation little more action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_someone is getting antsy, lol_

 
Muahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yah Adina it's shown from Moxy's signature!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Once Moxy's man is in town, I've a feeling we won't see her around for quite a little bit..........


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Muahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yah Adina it's shown from Moxy's signature!_

 
Yep...Sunday evening is drawing nearer...i just bought some lingerie in H&M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now he can has his pick every evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like going to a restaurant and picking stuff from the menu.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Once Moxy's man is in town, I've a feeling we won't see her around for quite a little bit..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





Funny thing is how docile i get when he's around. No more little devil for 2 weeks now


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Once Moxy's man is in town, I've a feeling we won't see her around for quite a little bit..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
That's funny but sad at the same time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we will miss you! you are our little dainty girl!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_That's funny but sad at the same time!! :sad:
we will miss you! you are our little dainty girl!_

 











Well actually, I'll be on Specktra a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He'll be so tired from bed activities that he'll sleep a lot


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_That's funny but sad at the same time!! :sad:
we will miss you! you are our little dainty girl!_

 





 What will I do for 2 weeks without my Moxy?? 

*tries to be brave*


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_











Well actually, I'll be on Specktra a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*He'll be so tired from bed activities that he'll sleep a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Hahahahaha, that just made me Laugh out louuuuud sooooo much!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





 What will I do for 2 weeks without my Moxy?? 

*tries to be brave*







_

 
Don't you _ever_ leave!

Girls i love specktra because you are on it too, seriously i look forward to reading your posts, it's a long list of people and sorry if i miss ANYONE out.
MzzRach
clslvr6spd
alibi
cantaffordmac
capmorlovesmac
Krasavedancer
coachkitten
purtykitty
sanayhs
gigglegirl
moxy
darkishstar
susanne
willa
tish
elegentone
rbella (<3) 
omg....there are a lot! I will edit when i remember


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





 What will I do for 2 weeks without my Moxy?? 

*tries to be brave*







_

 





 But but i'll sneak back a lot, i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hahahahaha, that just made me Laugh out louuuuud sooooo much!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Don't you ever leave!

Girls i love specktra because you are on it too, seriously i look forward to reading your posts, it's a long list of people and sorry if i miss ANYONE out.
MzzRach
capmorlovesmac
Krasavedancer
coachkitten
purtykitty
sanahys
gigglegirl
moxy
darkishstar
susanne
willa
tish

omg....there are a lot! I will edit when i remember



_

 
We love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember you from the very beginning when I started here.


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ 
We love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember you from the very beginning when I started here._

 
Awwww really?? But you never used to post much or i just have a bad memory! 

And make sure that you do sneak in during the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awwww really?? But you never used to post much or i just have a bad memory! 

And make sure that you do sneak in during the next 2 weeks!_

 
True, i didnt post that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But one day you get sucked in and it's impossible to come back out


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Don't you ever leave!

Girls i love specktra because you are on it too, seriously i look forward to reading your posts, it's a long list of people and sorry if i miss ANYONE out.
MzzRach
capmorlovesmac
Krasavedancer
coachkitten
purtykitty
sanahys
gigglegirl
moxy
darkishstar
susanne
willa
tish

omg....there are a lot! I will edit when i remember



_

 

Aw Nunu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I always look forward to reading your posts too!
And Moxy.. I will miss you too.. you and your dirty.. oh I mean Dainty talk!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nora!! How sweet - I am on your list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right backattcha baby.

I am feeling the love.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_And Moxy.. I will miss you too.. you and your dirty.. oh I mean Dainty talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















Good one, Jeanette.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nora - *pssst* - you need to add rbella to your list.


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Jeanette!!!!!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
that was just tooo funny!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Nora - *pssst* - you need to add rbella to your list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ooooops! thank you!
rbella knows i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Jeanette you sneaky girl


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jeanette you sneaky girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Hm?


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

i think Moxy should change her name to Dainty. She's our dainty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne is our teal girl, Jeanetter is our purple girl since she can rock it so well!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i think Moxy should change her name to Dainty. She's our dainty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne is our teal girl, Jeanetter is our purple girl since she can rock it so well!_

 





 Moxy is Dainty.. and Dainty is Moxy.. I always think about Susanne when I read or hear Teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and me and purple? 

Aww thank you so much!


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Moxy is Dainty.. and Dainty is Moxy.. *I always think about Susanne when I read or hear Teal*





 and me and purple? 

Aww thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
me too!!!

And yes, purples look amazing on you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_me too!!!

*And yes, purples look amazing on you!*_

 








 Thank you so much hon!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hahahaha you girls are too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok i'm changing my undername personal message


----------



## nunu (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Dainty Deluxe! How cute


----------



## Moxy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Dainty Deluxe! How cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahahaha you girls are too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok i'm changing my undername personal message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww I love Dainty Deluxe too!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I like Dainty Deluxe too! Sooo cute!! xx


----------



## rbella (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nunu-I know you added me later, but it hurts that you initially forgot me.  Especially since I started this thread.  I will ignore you for 15 minutes as punishment.  And, I will forget you in my next post.

MzzRach-I love you even more now.  You get all the extra love that would have been bestowed on Nunu.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

You guys are all so cute...I go to work and come home and there are so many posts to read... 

rbella, you know we ALL love you; you started this whole thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




two weeks w/out Moxy? But who will poke me on facebook then???


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

dear lord. i don't visit this thread for a few days and i come back and its poking this, poking that! blimey. hahahah. randy bunch of ladies!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Nunu-I know you added me later, but it hurts that you initially forgot me. *Especially since I started this thread.* I will ignore you for 15 minutes as punishment. And, I will forget you in my next post._

 





 that's why i feel so awful


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I guess I joined too late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I did go through as many posts and as many threads as I could


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Funny thing is how docile i get when he's around. No more little devil for 2 weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But your little devil brings out the little devil in me. We cannot have that!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_











Well actually, I'll be on Specktra a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He'll be so tired from bed activities that he'll sleep a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha, you would think him being with you that he would be quite the dynamo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





 What will I do for 2 weeks without my Moxy?? 

*tries to be brave*







_

 
But but but, I will be here. Shall I assume Moxy's role as the saucy one in her absence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ask and you shall receive is my motto 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Don't you ever leave!

Girls i love specktra because you are on it too, seriously i look forward to reading your posts, it's a long list of people and sorry if i miss ANYONE out.
Krasavedancer_

 
I just amended your list Nora, haha! Just kidding. We love you too!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_dear lord. i don't visit this thread for a few days and i come back and its poking this, poking that! blimey. hahahah. randy bunch of ladies!_

 
Randy indeed, especially Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, Dainty Deluxe is awesome. I should change my name now. Any ideas ladies??


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_dear lord. i don't visit this thread for a few days and i come back and its poking this, poking that! blimey. hahahah. randy bunch of ladies!_

 
Caroline, you know that is how we roll.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_But your little devil brings out the little devil in me. We cannot have that!!!_

 
No worries, i'll sneak back with the devilness as much as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hahahaha, you would think him being with you that he would be quite the dynamo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish! From all the horny men out there, I get the un-horny one. Seriously. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_But but but, I will be here. Shall I assume Moxy's role as the saucy one in her absence? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ask and you shall receive is my motto_

 
YES, I give you full powers over the horny domain of this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Randy indeed, especially Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, I didnt get laid for 4 months now. Screw toys and "help yourself" function, I want the real flesh! Now! .....I mean in three days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_By the way, Dainty Deluxe is awesome. I should change my name now. Any ideas ladies??_

 
Your middle name Booba*cough*licious would be one of my fave picks


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Caroline, you know that is how we roll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Cuz we're all so supacool


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey, I didnt get laid for 4 months now. Screw toys and "help yourself" function, I want the real flesh! Now! .....I mean in three days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
*cough* Signature.. *cough*

I second the Boobalicious!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*cough* Signature.. *cough*

I second the Boobalicious!_

 





 Iz fixed it now. Iz good?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Iz fixed it now. Iz good?_

 
Iz purrrfect!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Iz purrrfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You iz supurrrstar!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You iz supurrrstar!_

 





 We need to be up to date with your horniness here!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 We need to be up to date with your horniness here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shall i throw in the # of times and what position it was?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Which discussion is going on here without me??


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Which discussion is going on here without me?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Noooothing


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Shall i throw in the # of times and what position it was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











I am sure you will keep us posted on FB with your status.. or maybe write a note there?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

You know I'm joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As shocking as it may sound, i DO keep some things private


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You know I'm joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As shocking as it may sound, i DO keep some things private 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't worry hon. I was joking too. I just love your signature!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 I will write down everything!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I will write down everything!!_

 





If you're gonna publish it i want 10% from the selling


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

10 % is ok...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





If you're gonna publish it i want 10% from the selling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could make the book cover.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*





You girls are hilarious. I love you all


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I think Specktra is the only non-porn (although getting there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) website where you can tell girls you love them 1209409471 times a day


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*







 I love you all too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Group hug!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 Specktra Love Rocks!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I feel so bad about the list of names that i am not posting anymore names. I love you ALL.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I feel so bad about the list of names that i am not posting anymore names. I love you ALL.






_

 
Aww you shouldnt worry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok i might be only saying that cuz i AM on the list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I feel so bad about the list of names that i am not posting anymore names. I love you ALL.






_

 








 We love you all too Nora! Please don't be sad!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aww you shouldnt worry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok i might be only saying that cuz i AM on the list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








 We love you all too Nora! Please don't be sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 There is a lot of specktra love in the air tonight!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

There def is a lot of love... I am not on your list Nunu, but I know you still love me


----------



## rbella (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nunu, I was just kidding!! You know I lurves you!!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I think Specktra is the only non-porn (although getting there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) website where you can tell girls you love them 1209409471 times a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 to all of you!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

You know... it's really hard to keep up with your girls in this thread!

You all post when I'm either at work or asleep!!! lol...  Perhaps I should subscribe to the thread so I know what's going on lol...


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Perhaps I should *subscribe* to the thread so I know what's going on lol..._

 
What are you waiting for?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What are you waiting for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It would be like reading the daily specktra facebook group news magazine.


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

i don't have a lot of friends IRL. experience makes me hard to trust people. but specktra makes me smile & everyone support each other. and whenever i log in facebook, i always look for my specktra's friends


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

That's cuz Specktra is the bestest online community ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're hella cool


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_That's cuz Specktra is the bestest online community ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're hella cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Moxy, I love your new avatar!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Moxy, I love your new avatar!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girl!! You can love my new look here:

http://specktra.net/f166/omg-i-didz-...w-fotd-124643/


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Specktra is awesome, enough said.

Facebook has almost become an extension of the forum for me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Specktra is awesome, enough said.

*Facebook has almost become an extension of the forum for me*_

 






 It is a part of specktra now.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What are you waiting for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No more waiting... I have now subscribed


----------



## rbella (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 It is a part of specktra now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel so cool like I am a spreader of good news and giver of life.  Ok, that was stupid.  I just feel so happy that my little post about facebook turned into such a big thread and so many people signed up or if they were already signed up started "friending" each other.  I don't mean to sound like an arrogant ass or anything, I just truly feel kinda neat right now.  Like I'm special or sumpin'.  Ok, now I'm totally over myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Don't you ever leave!

Girls i love specktra because you are on it too, seriously i look forward to reading your posts, it's a long list of people and sorry if i miss ANYONE out.
MzzRach
clslvr6spd
alibi
cantaffordmac
capmorlovesmac
Krasavedancer
coachkitten
purtykitty
sanayhs
gigglegirl
moxy
darkishstar
susanne
willa
tish
elegentone
rbella (<3) 
omg....there are a lot! I will edit when i remember



_

 
I made nunu's list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













sorry...but just say'n


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I feel so cool like I am a spreader of good news and giver of life.  Ok, that was stupid.  I just feel so happy that my little post about facebook turned into such a big thread and so many people signed up or if they were already signed up started "friending" each other.  I don't mean to sound like an arrogant ass or anything, I just truly feel kinda neat right now.  Like I'm special or sumpin'.  Ok, now I'm totally over myself._

 
Rbella, you should feel special, because you ARE special!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I feel so cool like I am a spreader of good news and giver of life. Ok, that was stupid. I just feel so happy that my little post about facebook turned into such a big thread and so many people signed up or if they were already signed up started "friending" each other. I don't mean to sound like an arrogant ass or anything, I just truly feel kinda neat right now. Like I'm special or sumpin'. Ok, now I'm totally over myself._

 






j/k ...we love you !!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I re-joined FB just b/c of Specktra ... Nothing or no one had been able to persuade me to do that ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am so happy here .... Love you all


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I feel so cool like I am a spreader of good news and giver of life.  Ok, that was stupid.  I just feel so happy that my little post about facebook turned into such a big thread and so many people signed up or if they were already signed up started "friending" each other.  I don't mean to sound like an arrogant ass or anything, I just truly feel kinda neat right now.  Like I'm special or sumpin'.  Ok, now I'm totally over myself._

 
You should feel special! You started something wonderful with this thread and I am so grateful for that!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 I would never have joined FB if i didnt see this thread.

Danellee


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

me either!! ^^^ Britney (nickswifey) asked me too a long time ago...But I just kinda put it on the back burner because I really had no idea what it was...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

If anyone hasn't search me yet, please let me know


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I made nunu's list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













sorry...but just say'n 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too!


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey girls just wanted to come and check in because i have missed you all. I know it's only been 2 days, i don't know what's wrong with my internet it just hasn't been working yesterday nor today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By luck this thread even opened!! I was giving up on the page to load but it loaded before i closed the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been suffering from Specktra withdrawal. I can see there are new pictures for BBR but it's taking a loooooooooohooooooooong time for the page to load, let's just hope the cable/modem gets fixed by tomorrow because i really miss you guys, i can't even sign into Face Book!!

hope you are well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nora


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Aww i was wondering where you were, seriously!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

All of you who made Nunu's list can kiss my ass.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*









oooh you said KISS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not KICK


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_All of you who made Nunu's list can kiss my ass._

 
*puckers up* smooooooch!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey girls just wanted to come and check in because i have missed you all. I know it's only been 2 days, i don't know what's wrong with my internet it just hasn't been working yesterday nor today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By luck this thread even opened!! I was giving up on the page to load but it loaded before i closed the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been suffering from Specktra withdrawal. I can see there are new pictures for BBR but it's taking a loooooooooohooooooooong time for the page to load, let's just hope the cable/modem gets fixed by tomorrow because i really miss you guys, i can't even sign into Face Book!!

hope you are well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nora_

 
I miss you too hon! My fingers are crossed that your cable/modem gets fixed soon!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_








oooh you said KISS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not KICK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i don't have a lot of friends IRL. experience makes me hard to trust people. but specktra makes me smile & everyone support each other. and whenever i log in facebook, i always look for my specktra's friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That saying... "I love my computer, all my friends are in here!" um yep, that's me. 

My real life friends malfunctioned in the worst way posssible so I kicked them to the curb and jumped on the cyber highway. 

i have to go poke RBella now...


----------



## Esme (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

rbella, you are far cooler than me! (I have actually known that for quite awhile, though)
I have a fb page and I have four friends!  Two are my kids, one is my husband's best friend and the other is someone I have known for about 20 years!! I am pretty lame.
If anyone wants to friend me, mention Spektra.

How do I bling up my page?


----------



## rbella (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^go to the search function and search for the specktra group.  then you'll find all of us and you can add us to your friends list! You'll have TONS of friends in no time!!

I am not cooler than you!!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I am not cooler than you!!!_

 
She's just saying that. In reality, she has a "I'm better than you" T shirt on


----------



## Moxy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

OK girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time has come.

Thanks for being such a wonderful bunch of weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you're my weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I dont see you guys until Xmas/New Year's Eve,






I wish you lots of love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , presents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and good time  in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Oh and the fat guy who will come down the chimney isn't there to steal the cookies and milk


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aww i was wondering where you were, seriously!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





, you go away now that my internet is working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to miss you a lot my dainty girl, if we don't see you then merry xmas and a happy new year doll. Can't wait to hear from you again and thanks for beng awesome!!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_All of you who made Nunu's list can kiss my ass._

 










I love your ass! especially when you are wearing the grannies pants! It looks supa hot!!






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I miss you too hon! My fingers are crossed that your cable/modem gets fixed soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks doll!! It's ficed now and hopefully it remains this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Missed you all girls


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OK girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time has come.

Thanks for being such a wonderful bunch of weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you're my weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I dont see you guys until Xmas/New Year's Eve,






I wish you lots of love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , presents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and good time  in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Oh and the fat guy who will come down the chimney isn't there to steal the cookies and milk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 See my signature!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OK girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time has come.

Thanks for being such a wonderful bunch of weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you're my weirdos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I dont see you guys until Xmas/New Year's Eve,






I wish you lots of love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , presents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and good time  in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Oh and the fat guy who will come down the chimney isn't there to steal the cookies and milk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Aww I will miss you.. no I already miss you hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a wonderful christmas and a happy new year! 
I am wondering though what you will get Dainty for christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Missed you all girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Missed you too hon!


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

What have you girls been upto while i was away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, Merry Chritsmas


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

To: all of my angels in specktra

HAPPY HOLIDAY





&
NEW JOURNEY IN 2009

i hope everyone gets a lot of gift cards & MAC presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 & have a wonderful celebration with the people you love. 
To my friends who are struggling let's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& have a new hope in 2009.

love,
Sandra
​


----------



## rbella (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^I seriously think you are totally adorable and sweet, sandra!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Awww heck, I love you all! 

I must say though, my heart primarily belongs to that starter of this thread, I think she is pretty nifty


----------



## rbella (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

*Blushes* My heart belongs to you, too.  Sweetpea!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

This thread is quite without Moxy, LOL..

Come back Dainty girl, we miss you!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

hello everyone!!

well, it is Christmas Eve here, and I would like to say MERRY CHRISTMAS to you all!!!!!!!!!!!

My boss has given me half the day off today to do some last minute xmas shopping (read: start my xmas shopping lol) so I will be officially leaving work in 1.5hrs! yay!


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hello my lovelies, I would just like to say:





Have a merry christmas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With lots of happiness and family time celebrations and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I hope that you'll have a great new year

and please don't stay away from specktra for too long because i'll really miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Love you all.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Have a merry christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you a wonderful time with your family and friends and of course some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also a happy new year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love you all too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It is really quiet without Dainty girl here, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will come to visit specktra during christmas time Nora.


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I will come to visit specktra during christmas time Nora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I will be here all week popping in to say hi.

A very Merry Xmas to all of you who celebrate it! Happy Chanukah as well :-D


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Happy Chanukah Adina!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I will pop in too!!! I have been MIA for a few days as I have been CRAZY BUSY with all this xmas madness, but thankfully it is coming to an end again this year..so now tonight and tomorrow I can enjoy myself!! I hope you all have a MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR as well!!!


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Merry Christmas everybody! I am a very new newbie, just joined 2 days ago. I started my facebook 7 months ago but abandoned it until recently. Picked it back up thanks to the blackberry ap. I must admit I currently own only 2 MAC products, rose and kitschmas pigments, but I absolutely love makeup.


----------



## rbella (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^Good to have you, rachael!

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY CHANUKAH TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*



















^^^ that's me sending out big holiday love and good wishes to you all.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

oh, 

PS. Just cause its the holidays, doesn't mean I'm gonna be slowing down on my poking...hahaha...

Someone's got to spread the "poking" cheer


----------



## rbella (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Oh girl, I know.  You are a poke maniac.  That's cool though.  I'll get you after tomorrow.  You will get yours fo sho.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Merry Christmas to all of you!! Happy Chanukah!!

I am thinking of all of you!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Why do I think that this has become our second bimbo thread??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Why do I think that this has become our second bimbo thread?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Because it is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Cheers hon! Yummy red wine here.


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Why do I think that this has become our second bimbo thread?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I use it like that


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Just popping in again.

Jenna- the poking won't stop, cause I can't stop.

How is everyone's holiday going? What is everyone doing?!


----------



## rbella (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Why do I think that this has become our second bimbo thread?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I know, right?  A new year is coming, might as well have a new thread!!!!  Merry, Merry everyone!! Love you all!!!!!!!!  I wish elegant would pop her pretty little head in here!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I know, right? A new year is coming, might as well have a new thread!!!! Merry, Merry everyone!! Love you all!!!!!!!! *I wish elegant would pop her pretty little head in here!!!!!*!_

 
Me too! 

Hope you all had a very lovely christmas, filled with laughter, joy, lovely presents and more MAC. Most important of all i wish you had a great time spending it with your loved ones. 

We don't celebrate christmas but i really do miss the christmas envionement, christmas late night shopping and just the spirit of christmas!

Now i'm looking forward to the new year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish you all watch the countdown and have someone to kiss when the clock strikes 12.





PS.Rbella, hope that you did get a gift card to spend on BBR.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thank you Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I had a wonderful christmas with my family and now I enjoy some coffee.


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I had a wonderful christmas with my family and now I enjoy some coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad you had a wonderful christmas! Hope you got a lot of presents too.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I did get some wonderful presents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One present was from my aunt - I got hand knitted socks as every year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! She knows she makes me happy with them because my feet are always so cold.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hi Ladies!

I am baaaaaaccccccccck!

Christmas and Boxing Day are officially over now... and I am at work on a Saturday (Boooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Hope you all had a fabulous holiday!

Mine was fairly good, we ended up going to 5 places on xmas day, so that was reasonable.

Boxing Day we spent at a friends place for lunch which extended into the whole afternoon... it was lovely and warm, 32 degrees Celcius, so later on in the day we went down to the beach for a bit (all six of us plus a 1 year old and my dog).

What did the rest of you get up to?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
How is everyone's holiday going? What is everyone doing?!_

 
Hi you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a great christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I visited my mom, my sister, then my father and my boyfriend's family. 
Santa was really nice and brought my the money and giftcards for BBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ate a lot those days - potatoe salad with Schnitzel, salamon, turkey, duck... 

My boyfriend bought Nintendo Wii Sports for his brother and we played Golf and Bowling yesterday afternoon - we had so much fun!! 
I usually don't play any PC games, but guess who was Bowling champion?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you all enjoyed the holidays as well!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Glad you guys had a lovely christmas


----------



## rbella (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Susanne, Christmas sounded spectacular for you!!  I'm happy everyone seems to be having a wonderful holiday!!  Best wishes for a fantastic New Year as well!!!  

Love you all!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Susanne, Christmas sounded spectacular for you!!  I'm happy everyone seems to be having a wonderful holiday!!  Best wishes for a fantastic New Year as well!!!  

Love you all!!_

 







 So glad to have you around!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Susanne, Christmas sounded spectacular for you!!  I'm happy everyone seems to be having a wonderful holiday!!  Best wishes for a fantastic New Year as well!!!  

Love you all!!_

 
Thank you and I love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best wishes for a fantasic New Year for you and your family too!


----------



## rbella (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 So glad to have you around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww, thanks Susanne! I'm so glad you are here, too!  You are one of the reasons I love to come and check in everyday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you and I love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best wishes for a fantasic New Year for you and your family too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, you are such a sweetie!  I love all the ladies on here!! So sweet and fun!  Hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Awwww, thanks Susanne! I'm so glad you are here, too!  You are one of the reasons I love to come and check in everyday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you, you are such a sweetie!  I love all the ladies on here!! So sweet and fun!  Hugs to you and your family!!_

 





 I feel hugged! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hello dears!

Sorry I haven't been around much. I spent christmas with my boyfriends family and celebrated with him (even though Chanukah is my holiday!)

I was so spoiled, I got so many amazing gifts!!

Hope everyone got everything their heart desired. <3 you all and best wishes for a happy new year!


----------



## Urbana (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I think it's a good way to keep in touch with people you havent seen for a long time. 
_

 
yes, same here. i have like two groups of ppl that i know from 2 places, and then a few more ppl, but its great cos i can keep in touch with the ones who live in another country or part of mine


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Ahem, facebook is getting slow again. I am not feeling the love

:is a bit needy:


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ahem, facebook is getting slow again. I am not feeling the love

:is a bit needy:_

 
consider yourself officially poked


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_consider yourself officially poked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

*waves to everyone*

I spent Christmas sick in bed.  Not kidding.  There was a wicked, evil head cold going around at work, and I got the first symptoms the morning of the 24th, and by Christmas Day I was just down for the count.  

It sounds bad, I know, but you know what?  After the year I have had, it seemed sort of fitting.  I am DONE with 2008.  DONE.

Hope you all are enjoying wonderful holidays!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Aww Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sorry to read that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought about you a lot and was wondering where you have been.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thank you Rachel!! Hope you feel better now


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^ thanks my lovelies.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Rachel, 2009 will be better for you, I am sure


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Rachel, 2009 will be better for you, I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 There is the bimbo magic for it:


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thank you so much, I need all the help I can get, I think.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thank you so much, I need all the help I can get, I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Bimbo magic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You know it works


----------



## rachaelt98 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Susanne,

The wii is awesome! I love mine! We play mostly guitar hero and wii fit. The hula hoop game on wii fit is hilarious!


----------



## rbella (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

MzzRach, I'm so sorry about your crappy year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hope that your 2009 is filled with love, prosperity and tons of MAC!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^ thank you babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will likely be filled with a mild to moderate amount of new MAC. I am turning over a new leaf and am on the budget train. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  For REAL.

It's a good thing. 2009 will be all about using and enjoying the things I already have.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Yay more bimbo magic!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Wish y'all a very very Happy New Year ....


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey everyone! I'm so sorry for not being around the past few days, i've been away visiting my sister and her little family.

I hope you all have had a great new years eve and a happier year filled with success, health and happiness.

Love you all.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 Nora


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

We love you too Nora!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

happy new year everyone


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Time for another one of these!!






I love y'all so much.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Girls thank you all sooo much for all your lovely comments on my Facebook wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My heart's melting. Big hug for everyone.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
I spent Christmas sick in bed. Not kidding._

 











 Poor Rachel. If it's any consolation, you're not the only one with fucked up holidays - i had a really bad bladder infection, was on antibiotics for a week plus my man got an ear infection and to top things up i got unexpected period. Did you at least snuggle with Maya and Jess?


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

MOXY IS BACK


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Moxy, Nora .... Both are back


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And Anvika!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Moxy, how're you feeling now ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your lurrrrrve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time ??


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Moxy, how're you feeling now ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your lurrrrrve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh we had fun (when our health was ok), but 12 days still feels like nothing after 4 months.

We woke up together this morning and now in the evening of the same day he's half the Europe away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i'll be ok, bimbo chat is awesome for heart problems! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you and all the others for your concerns


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh we had fun (when our health was ok), but 12 days still feels like nothing after 4 months.

We woke up together this morning and now in the evening of the same day he's half the Europe away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*But i'll be ok, bimbo chat is awesome for heart problems!*





Thank you and all the others for your concerns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Girls thank you all sooo much for all your lovely comments on my Facebook wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My heart's melting. Big hug for everyone.














 Poor Rachel. If it's any consolation, you're not the only one with fucked up holidays - i had a really bad bladder infection, was on antibiotics for a week plus my man got an ear infection and to top things up i got unexpected period. Did you at least snuggle with Maya and Jess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No!!! I'm so sorry about that. Hopefully you guys were able to work around all of those things. I have a feeling you did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Maya & Jess get snugglies everyday no matter what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As does Pumpkin, I am sure!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_No!!! I'm so sorry about that. Hopefully you guys were able to work around all of those things. I have a feeling you did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Maya & Jess get snugglies everyday no matter what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As does Pumpkin, I am sure!




_

 
Oh we did manage, i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got any more pics of those two gorgeous fluff bundles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pumpkin is getting A LOT of strokies and snuggellies - clumsy as she is, she fell of the printer (we have it quite high) and hit her leg so the vet said we have to keep her still as much as possible. There was nothing broken or anything serious and it should stop hurting in a couple of days, but it breaks my heart to see my little sunshine limp and not being able to jump to her fave sleeping spot above the telly.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh we did manage, i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got any more pics of those two gorgeous fluff bundles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pumpkin is getting A LOT of strokies and snuggellies - clumsy as she is, she fell of the printer (we have it quite high) *and hit her leg so the vet said we have to keep her still as much as possible.* There was nothing broken or anything serious and it should stop hurting in a couple of days, but it breaks my heart to see my little sunshine limp and not being able to jump to her fave sleeping spot above the telly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Oh no! Pumpkin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please give her some extra snuggle units from me.


----------



## rbella (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Love you all so much!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Love you all so much! Happy New Year!!_

 
We love you toooo! You brought us ALL together. 









Everyone, i wish you all a successful new year filled with happiness, wellness and joy. May we all come back next year to celebrate 2010!!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nora you too!!!

How is your internet connection now? Any better?


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

So I guess I can now join this thread because I FINALLY got a Facebook.  Feel free to add me if you would like as I would love to have you all as friends!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...13&ref=profile


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Nora you too!!!

How is your internet connection now? Any better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MOXY I MISSED YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The connection is working properly now but it's just the new specktra that is not working properly for me, but that will be fixed soon and i will get used to the new lay out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I guess I can now join this thread because I FINALLY got a Facebook. Feel free to add me if you would like as I would love to have you all as friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...13&ref=profile_

 
Added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome to Face Book!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thanks girls for adding me!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I added you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww Nora i missed you too! And it'll take me some time as well to get used to the new layout. Love the purples though!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Poor Pumpkin. I am glad it was nothing serious, but still, she gets extra virtual hugs from Aunty Rach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maya and Jessica say hello from their snuggle kingdom:


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_




_

 





Sorry I can't type cuz I just melted


----------



## rbella (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

OH MY GOD!! That is so adorable, Rach.  I love, love, love it!!  Reminds me, I haven't seen FiFi in awhile.  I wonder where she is peeing?


----------



## LP_x (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Rach they're adorable!!

Moxy my love, sounds like you had a rough few days! Bet it was amazing to be with him though


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Poor Pumpkin. I am glad it was nothing serious, but still, she gets extra virtual hugs from Aunty Rach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maya and Jessica say hello from their snuggle kingdom:









_

 
Awwwww cuteness overload! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need a few minutes to look at this adorable pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I added you too coachkitten!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Moxy my love, sounds like you had a rough few days! Bet it was amazing to be with him though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is gonna be extra cheesy but watching him walking towards me at the arrivals section at the airport was like water to a thirsty man in a middle of a dessert.


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Rach these kitties are sooooo cute!!

Moxy, you and your man look so cute together!! The picture makes my heart warm


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Moxy, you and your man look so cute together!! The picture makes my heart warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He makes other parts of me warm too, not just the heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I posted a big pic of us hours ago in the Significant Other thread, but nobody wants to have a look


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_He makes other parts of me warm too, not just the heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I posted a big pic of us hours ago in the Significant Other thread, but nobody wants to have a look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

*goes to look*

I'll bet he warms all your bits, my love.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Seriously though, I hope you are feeling better.  It sounds like you may be able to get to the UK soon, so that is a good thing!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Heehee you sho naughty!

If I had loads of money I'd make a quick stop at San Francisco to give you and Jess and Maya a kiss and then i'd be off to UK


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heehee you sho naughty!

If I had loads of money I'd make a quick stop at San Francisco to give you and Jess and Maya a kiss and then i'd be off to UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes please! Anytime, you are always welcome and I have loads of room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That goes for all my bimbos, BTW.  Come on over!!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaa let's have a PJ party at Rachel's!!!! I think I would pee from happiness if that happened.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yes please! Anytime, you are always welcome and I have loads of room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*That goes for all my bimbos, BTW.  Come on over!!*




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*Baaaaaaaaaaaaaa let's have a PJ party at Rachel's!!!! *I think I would pee from happiness if that happened._

 





 Ohh that would be soooo great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The peeing part.. that would happen to me too then.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Baaaaaaaaaaaaaa let's have a PJ party at Rachel's!!!! I think I would pee from happiness if that happened._

 











Let's do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously wish there was teleportation technology available (there's my scifi geekness coming out). I could just *beam* y'all over here!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
*I seriously wish there was teleportation technology available (there's my scifi geekness coming out). I could just beam y'all over here!*




_

 
Hahahaha i love scifi geeks! I am one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anybody knows World of warcraft game - we need a Mage to make us a portal or a Warlock to summon us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :geek alert:


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^^ I've never played WOW for fear of becoming addicted!  But somehow I understand what you are saying, due to my inherent geekness.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

You're either a wow addict or you hate it, there's no middle path i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I met Liam on Wow, which is another bonus for the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so proud of you that you know what I'm talking about


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

*reanimates this thread*

Thank you soo much rbella for bringing us all together on facebook! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I cannot say this often enough because facebook was a lifesaver in the last couple of days too keep in touch with you guys!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

OMG ... Am back!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I couldn't believe I wouldn't be able to use Specktra for soooo long!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel really strange coming back now ... Feels all so new now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hey all


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Yaay welcome back!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Jeanette, oh God, I misssssssed this stupid stupid cute forum and all you guys so much ... FB just isnt what Specktra is


----------



## nunu (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Welcome back! I was wondering where you were!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 Wonder no more ... M here to stay (I hope!!) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

School has started again, I am really busy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are all fine!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

School, wow, what timings do you have there Susanne ?


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey there people. *waves*

And Happy Birthday to *Moxy* today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











And *Holy Rapture*:


----------



## Moxy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
And Happy Birthday to *Moxy* today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Thank you dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I just got back from a bday dinner, so full now


----------



## jdechant (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*












I know I already told you on facebook...but whats wrong with ONE MORE TIME


----------



## Moxy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

^^ The more the merrier lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can do it the third time too if you want heehee


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ The more the merrier lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*You can do it the third time too if you want heehee *



_


----------



## Willa (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Happy birthday Moxy!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 


And *Holy Rapture*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Aww ... Thank you soo much


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Moxy, moxy, moxy .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Wish you 3 times more fun, joy and love .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, where's the PARTY and when ??


----------



## Moxy (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thanks girls for all your lovely thoughts and wishes


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Wonder no more ... M here to stay (I hope!!) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been fine thanks! Haven't had time to log into Specktra for a few days, I'm back now


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

And a happy belated birthday specktra post from me!!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I've been fine thanks! Haven't had time to log into Specktra for a few days, I'm back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'd looove to have hot chicks (who loves MAC) on my friends list! Hahaha <3

Find me


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 Bumping this thread! Stay up


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prinsesa* 

 
_I'd looove to have hot chicks (who loves MAC) on my friends list! Hahaha <3

Find me _

 
sniffin around, where you be woman!?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*






 Yes, where are you Prinsesa?


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I don't even know where to start by searching for you!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey Prinsesa, you come on back here girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... By the looks of it, you seem to be the hot chick in demand here


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm a little late, but I'm here to join the facebook/specktra lovin! 
I'm too private to disclose my name on here though


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hey, no harm in being shy sweetbabyblue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add me. I'm Anvika Kaul on FB


----------



## Moxy (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Sweetbabyblue, welcome to FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Moxy Bamboozled on FB, look me up


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Sweetbabyblue - I'm Jenny May on facebook.  You can find me through the Specktra group on facebook if it's easier


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Thanks for the warm welcome! I feel very loved already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have added you, I hope you don't mind!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Girls is it OK for me to deactivate Facebook? Somehow I dont see the point in using it (which I never did anyway). I only joined because other people wanted me to, but I prefer to chat on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and on Msn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you guys still love me if I cancel it? There never was much interaction on FB anyway, so I dont think anything will change.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Moxy, the only way that I will forgive you is if you add me on msn *nods*

my msn addy is [email protected]


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Adding you as we speak


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*







 MOXYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_





 MOXYYYYYYYYY_

 
Aww Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's true though. I get my virtual interaction here on this wonderful forum and on Msn. I never liked FB and probably never will, despite all the groups and stuff.

Sometimes something fun happens on FB and I always think that this should be on Specktra so others could see and laugh too...it kind of excludes people


----------



## rbella (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I don't really feel like it excludes people, if anything, pm'ing excludes people.  But, I would never be mad at you. If you don't like it, you don't like it.  I think it is fun to keep up with old friends, but your friends most likely don't know you as Moxy Bamboozled!!! Also, it is a great place to be when Specktra goes down....


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Also, it is a great place to be when Specktra goes down...._

 
You've got a point there!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You've got a point there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I don't really feel like it excludes people, if anything, pm'ing excludes people. But, I would never be mad at you. If you don't like it, you don't like it. I think it is fun to keep up with old friends, but your friends most likely don't know you as Moxy Bamboozled!!! Also, it is a great place to be when Specktra goes down...._

 
I like the privacy of FaceBook but the banter on Specktra. I go back and forth constantly. 

It sucks when Specktra goes down, but I think all the woa ohs are ironed out now.

Moxy will be missed on my FB, she is like my naughty side kick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've FOUND YOU!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Moxy will be missed on my FB, she is like my naughty side kick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've FOUND YOU!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's all I needed. I dont wanna convince people that FB is bad, I hope everyone is having fun on it and love it! I just said why _I_ dont really like it. I am in doubts though, if Specktra doesnt work or I wouldnt be able to access it for some reason, FB is the place where I could find all of you.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I don't really feel like it excludes people, if anything, pm'ing excludes people.  But, I would never be mad at you. If you don't like it, you don't like it.  *I think it is fun to keep up with old friends, but your friends most likely don't know you as Moxy Bamboozled!!! Also, it is a great place to be when Specktra goes down....*_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I like the privacy of FaceBook but the banter on Specktra. I go back and forth constantly. 

It sucks when Specktra goes down, but I think all the woa ohs are ironed out now.

*Moxy will be missed on my FB, she is like my naughty side kick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've FOUND YOU!!!!*



_

 





 here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's all I needed. I dont wanna convince people that FB is bad, I hope everyone is having fun on it and love it! I just said why I dont really like it. I am in doubts though, if Specktra doesnt work or I wouldnt be able to access it for some reason, FB is the place where I could find all of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh hun please don't leave FB. I would miss so so badly!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh hun please don't leave FB. I would miss so so badly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 




Girls do have a good point about FB always working, I have to admit I didnt think about that. I suppose I dont have to use it if I dont want to, but I dont have to delete it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, I suppose I'll know what to do in due time. Kindly disregard the last few posts if anyone was in any way offended or hurt.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

*does the Moxy stays on FB dance*


----------



## rbella (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I'm so hurt.  Damn you.  DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!  Totally kidding.  I just don't want you to leave cuz I lurve you!!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so hurt.  Damn you.  DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!  Totally kidding.  I just don't want you to leave cuz I lurve you!!!_

 
Love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No you made an excellent point with FB always being there if specktra isnt working. FB is the only place where I have all of you at one place. Which is a plus good enough to leave it activated tbh.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No you made an excellent point with FB always being there if specktra isnt working. FB is the only place where I have all of you at one place. Which is a plus good enough to leave it activated tbh._

 











YouTube - YMCA

Just so...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Hahahahahah Susanne!!! I'm gonna dance too, but this is the only way I know how (bend your knees and wave your arms like a spastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahahahahah Susanne!!! I'm gonna dance too, but this is the only way I know how (bend your knees and wave your arms like a spastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I have children in my class who have a spastic... You are doing fine I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am dancing with you!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Well, I have children in my class who have a spastic..._

 
I feel so awful now, seriously


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I feel so awful now, seriously  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, don't....


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

I just posted a long post in the bimbo's thread lol sorry!

Moxy love, i will give you my email so we can be msn buddies as soon as i'm free.

Lov ya all girls!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nora, you forgot me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is terrible


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Nooooooooooo i didn't forget you!! That's why i said love you all lol
sorry i'm just typing in a hurry because i need to get going but i love this place too much that i don't want to go!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Okie, if you say so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, I don't believe you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, I do believe that you can't leave Specktra and go


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, if you say so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I don't believe you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, I do believe that you can't leave Specktra and go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh beleive me hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't leave specktra but i am forced too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in that you are right


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

by the way! I wish we did henna (mehndi's) like you girsl! 

Ours is reall different! We do different designs and also it is more spaced out! I will take pictures of it and show you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I'm so effing cool...*

Yes, yes, yes, do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Even though the aroma of mehndi sends shivers through me (I simply hate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I love all the beautiful designs while it's still green


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Feb 7, 2009)

Aw moxy! I would miss you muchly if you left FB! You're the only one I've had MAC chats with and you helped me choose HK items!


----------



## rbella (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it just me, or did my title change?  I don't remember writing, I'm on facebook in the title?  I thought it just said "I'm so effing cool...."????


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

It did change...Because I had no idea it was for facebook until I opebed the thread...thats weird...WHY???


----------



## rbella (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know?  I don't think I broke a rule or anything?  That's weird, yet kind of annoying for some reason.  I don't know why it annoys me, but it does.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably because you didn't get any explanation prior or after ....because I know you wouldn't have cared....Strange....


----------



## rbella (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^Good call.  Yeah, if I had been told why, it wouldn't bother me one bit.  Now, I am curious and that usually annoys me.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Is it just me, or did my title change?  I don't remember writing, I'm on facebook in the title?  I thought it just said "I'm so effing cool...."????_

 
I was wondering too. It changed 3 days ago and I thought you must've changed it, after all you started the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, if you didn't, why would somebody else ? It was the coolest title ever!


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

I was just thinking "hmm the title wasn't like that". Weird.
But there are so many threads here that you have to actually open to know what it's about, this isn't the only one.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

You've been naughty Rbella.... go to my room!









I saw the change just now, and was like what tha ell!!!

... Maybe because it directs you to another sharing site


----------



## rbella (Feb 8, 2009)

I have not a clue.  Either way it shouldn't matter because whether or not I am on facebook, I'm "effing cool".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J/K, but seriously, what if I just wanted to start a thread regarding my coolness?  What then?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have not a clue.  Either way it shouldn't matter because *whether or not I am on facebook, I'm "effing cool".*












_

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_J/K, but seriously, what if I just wanted to start a thread regarding my coolness?  What then?_

 





 You have a point there!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I have not a clue. Either way it shouldn't matter because whether or not I am on facebook, I'm "effing cool". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J/K, but seriously, what if I just wanted to start a thread regarding my coolness? What then?_

 
Well, you do have inflatable furniture... I guess we all crash at your place and bask in your coolness.

pfft, we haz an Rbella, we found her on Specktra


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Is it just me, or did my title change?  I don't remember writing, I'm on facebook in the title?  I thought it just said "I'm so effing cool...."????_

 

I guess the mods changed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To make it easier for other users to find our talk about facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like: There is already a thread, don't open a new one


----------



## GlitterGeet (Feb 16, 2009)

Gasssppp... how did I NOT see this thread? I've been off specktra wayyy too long... *sad face*... only because I'm on FB all the time.. LOL. 

I swear I only get rare moments to get on here... and I miss you guys and I always get out of the loop.. boooo. 

But FB is amazing... it's the one place I've reconnected w/ friends from the east coast, down in So-cal, here near home, and family. LOVE it!


----------

